# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Hunting & Trapping >  Hunting

## flandersander

Yeah thats right, another hunting thread. What if you were to try putting a long blowgun dart into a sling shot or wrist rocket? using these broadheads http://www.geocities.com/maddd_doggg/blowgun/darts.htm of course.

----------


## Sourdough

It would tumble. Why not a .17 .22 cal. air pistol?? or sub-sonic ,22 rimfire. Have you ever tried  .22 rimfire CB caps or BB caps....???

----------


## flandersander

Nope. are they blanks? we have some of those. i have a .177 cal bb gun. could i put a dart inside it? with a broadhead?

----------


## canid

they make darts for .177 cal air-guns who's head heads you could modify to be, oh, .177 in broad. .22 might be a little better.

----------


## Sourdough

No....not blanks. Many years ago, befor insane, irresponsable people ruled the world, BB CAPS were used in gallery guns, at carnivals, fairs, etc. It (CB CAPS) are or were also called gallery shot. They will be fatal on small game to about 25 to 40 yards. They make as much noise as your airgun when shot from a rifle. CB Caps are BB Caps only pointed. I have a S&W model 17 with 8 3/8" bbl. that I opened to .22 Magnum. I shoot .22 CB CAPS in this, it splits the case sometimes, but that is no big deal. When I was 9 years old one of my jobs was shoot piegons to feed the hogs. A box of .22 shorts cost .35 cents for 50 rounds. The CB Caps were cheaper. and just as effective.

----------


## flandersander

i have shot the darts but i found them useless and ineffective. i suppose you could make them a broadhead but i think pellets or bb lead shot as they are also known would work better. maybe not for fish but you don't need to retrieve them.

----------


## flandersander

any other ideas on sling shot hunting? or anything to do with hunting for that matter

----------


## FVR

I took my old wrist rocket rabbit hunting last Wed. and Thursday.  NADA.  Just can't shoot fast enough for the fast critters.  Now if had snowed, diff. story.

I was shooting 44 cal. lead balls.

I could break a bottle at 15 yards, made a great 25 yard shot at a cup across the stream.  

Ballistics;  50 cal. ball, way too heavy.  Drops fast.
               45 cal. ball, brings it up a little, aim a little high.
               44 cal. ball, that had a ring cut off, alot lighter, flys very well, amazing what a little lead shaved can do.

The box test;  Rocks picked up off the ground, if it can, would go through on side.
                     44 cal. shaved, zips through both sides and keeps on going.
                      50 cal. goes through both sides and nocks the box off the drum.

Need to get new rubber now.

----------


## flandersander

sweet man!

----------


## Rick

Flander - I wish you would have written that....Sweet, man. Although Frank is sweet I suppose. Just don't call him that as long as he has that sling shot in hand. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## flandersander

Sry. just habbit i suppose. so they way this threat has died, i suppose nobody else hunts for anything. anywhere. or are u just scared to talk? just kiddin but i want to hear hunting stories. Funny scarry i don't care.

----------


## Sourdough

Why...???????????

----------


## Beo

I use ball bearings I pick up from Home Depot to shoot in wrist rocket, it will take a rabbit out on the run if your a good enough shot (real good) I have heard, I just use my flinter and No.5 shot in it. Hey FVR awaiting a new French Fusil de Chasse (trade hunting gun) made by Blair and he was great to work with. Browning the barrel now and doing a little antique work and carving on the stock.

----------


## FVR

Beo...

Post a pic when ya get it.  I always wanted one, will get one oneday.  I just traded off a Shooters model 44 for a 54 Plains rifle.  Of course as soon as I got it, I stripped it down, took off the blueing, refinished the stock and gave it that "old" look.

I'll get a pic up soon.  Now all I need to do is shoot the darn thing.  Thinking 54 cal ball, 80 grains 3F with a wad between the ball and powder.  The stock is over 25 years old, the barrel is new.

I am looking forward to seeing the carving on your stock.


Here ya go.http://Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## flandersander

me too!!!!...!!!

----------


## Beo

Soonas I get the gun it'll be posted. Promise, man sure is nice having some serious hunters around here. :Big Grin:

----------


## flandersander

I think hunting is not as popular as it once was. When i was a kid, so many years ago, and i was just learning to hunt, you might see one running way off at about a million yards, and just spooked as heck. Now you can go to just about any bush and push a couple deer out. has anybody else noticed this???

----------


## Rick

You are correct. The numbers of both hunters and anglers are falling each year. Coupled with a ready supply of food (cornfields galore in the Midwest) and a lack of natural predators and mild winters, the deer population is increasing dramatically. 

Sources: 

http://www.fws.gov/news/newsreleases...57C4847DFE791B

http://www.desertusa.com/mag99/june/papr/wtdeer.html

----------


## Sourdough

> You are correct. The numbers of both hunters and anglers are falling each year. Coupled with a ready supply of food (cornfields galore in the Midwest) and a lack of natural predators and mild winters, the deer population is increasing dramatically. 
> 
> Sources: 
> 
> http://www.fws.gov/news/newsreleases...57C4847DFE791B
> 
> http://www.desertusa.com/mag99/june/papr/wtdeer.html


If you want to see a shocking number. look up how many deer per year are killed by cars and trucks. Just pick a state like Pa.

----------


## Rick

Here is some information on vehicle/animal collisions. 

http://www.nytimes.com/2007/12/22/us...ef=automobiles

----------


## canid

there's a guy in napa on a motorcycle board i was visiting who hit a black bear at 60 on his V1200 cruiser or similar. he actualy survived and repaired the bike. the bear didn't make it.

----------


## trax

the bear was doing 60 on the guy's bike? Pretty impressive for a bear but I'd hit him too, if it was my bike.

----------


## Sourdough

Rick, I was thinking the number of deer killed. 50 years ago in Pa. it was either 28,000 or 280,000 deer killed by cars just in Pa. per year.

----------


## Rick

The bear was on a motorcycle board. Can't you read? It's like a motorized snow board....I think.

----------


## nell67

> The bear was on a motorcycle board. Can't you read? It's like a motorized snow board....I think.


bet that hurt like heck there Rick (thinking that is). :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## trax

So it was the guy's snowboard? Cuz now I don't get why he killed the bear, but Rick whatever you do, don't think about it too much.

----------


## Rick

Anyone smell smoke?

----------


## nell67

yup and that smoke is coming out your ears :EEK!:  quick,someone call 9-waa-waa

----------


## flandersander

what does this have to do with hunting???

----------


## trax

Could you people PUH_LEEEZE stick with the topic? Hellooo??? Hunting...remember that, man am I the only one here who tries to keep these threads on topic?

----------


## trax

Honest to God, I managed to type that whole thing with a straight face.

----------


## nell67

> Could you people PUH_LEEEZE stick with the topic? Hellooo??? Hunting...remember that, man am I the only one here who tries to keep these threads on topic?


Umm no,seems flandersanders with you...

----------


## Rick

Ahem. What were we hunting? Oh, yea. Shrimp. Right?

----------


## trax

> Umm no,seems flandersanders with you...


well that's encouraging, you give 'em heck there flandersanders, attaboy, go get 'em...

{shhh....we've got to be vewy, vewy quiet, we'eh hunting shwimp!}

----------


## nell67

> well that's encouraging, you give 'em heck there flandersanders, attaboy, go get 'em...
> 
> {shhh....we've got to be vewy, vewy quiet, we'eh hunting shwimp!}


I like shwimp! :Big Grin:

----------


## Rick

This is the only info I could come up with on the number of deer killed: 

http://blog.cleveland.com/metro/2008..._and_down.html

----------


## Tony uk

> Ahem. What were we hunting? Oh, yea. Shrimp. Right?


Bacteria  

Mussels are one of the best shellfish  :Big Grin:

----------


## crashdive123

So now we are advocating hunting bears on a motorcycle or snowboard?  Be careful with that.  Some people may start to talk if they see a bunch of us running around naked, hunting bikes and boards.

----------


## Assassin Pilot

who would talk? they would all just stare in awe at my awesomeness as I strut by lol

----------

